
Cut Your Own Vinyl Records with This $1,100 Machine - imartin2k
https://www.wired.com/story/phonocut/
======
Quequau
Pressing Vinyl Records as some sort of low volume, niche business is something
I've been fairly interested in for some time. It strikes me as something that
is suitable to scale down to level where it's suitable and (hopefully)
affordable for a one man workshop.

Thing is that I'm rapidly losing my hearing and I wonder how that might effect
the plan.

